# Need a job



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Job needed.
My 30 years in the job market has consisted of:
5 years at a grocery store, Dairy/frozen foods manager.
Then 25 years of mechanical drafting by hand and 20 years mechanical drafting with a computer.
Also known as CAD Draftsman utilizing AutoCad and Microsoft Visio drafting software.
Have also assembled and installed the equipment draw up. 

But I am able and willing to take on virtually any job.
I am mechanically inclined and do all my own handyman type stuff.

Trainable to the way you want things done!.

Non-smoker
Non-drinker
Non-druggie
Non-sick day taker
Non-cell phone owner
No physical limitations
Really hate making mistakes
Looking for full time

Resume and references upon request.

Thanks for looking

P.S.
Never been fired, have only had five jobs total.
Every employer was disappointed when I left, either because on a life changing move or the employer ran out of work.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I think breeze fabricators was looking for someone who's proficient in CAD. 

Also, I know that Navy Federal is hiring if that's something you'd be interested in.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Great to meet you today. Thanks for the shells and good luck on the job hunt. I will keep my eyes opens.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

still looking


----------

